# weight of hair



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Ive heard people say things like, "if i cut off her hair she'd loose a half a pound" is that true? does their hair weight THAT MUCH? Has anyone here ever given their malt with long hair, a short hair cut? and if so how much did the lose after that. Im going to keep obi's hair long. I just wnated to know if hari can really weigh that much.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm not sure. I've never kept Daisy's hair really long. I just always get her a puppy cut and when it starts to grow out then I take back to get another hair cut. I do know that when she gets her hair cut she looks a lot smaller afterwards!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not unless they have a super heavy coat. It was always disappointing at how little the coat weighted the 2 times I cut Mikey down from full coat. It was about 3/10 of a lb.


----------

